# Feeding techniques??



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Has anyone got a better method of feeding their single Serra's? I think I have a Rhom, can't get a good enough photo in dark tank to Id for sure. 
If I drop food in it hits the deck and doesn't get touched because my P is always hidden behind a massive bit of driftwood. There are lots of plants kicking about on the bottom(fake) and it is hard to clean up after. So my current method is attaching food to some cotton and dangling it in. This method attracts his attention and he comes along and grabs it. Sometimes it breaks free and he eats, other times he tugs for a bit and then gives up. He will not have another go after he fails.
So if the string is too tight he won't eat it. If it is too slack the current wil pull it off and it will hit the deck again







. The best luck I have had is with Shrimp, I tie the string to its tail and dangle it in. When he grabs it the tail tends to snap off and he munches it.

Any other methods ideas anyone who has had a similar problem?

Do they tend to be more skittish at a smaller size than when they grow a bit? I have only had him a week but I never see him. Always hidden at the back of the tank, and when he does come out he always stays next to the back glass.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

This is extremely common with a new P, especially if it's a Serra... Sometimes you'll get lucky with a fish that adjusts in no time at all, most of the time it takes a while. Sometimes a few days, sometimes weeks, sometimes months...

Don't fret though, this is normal. Give your fish some time to adjust. He'll start coming out and swimming in time, just be patient. Once he feels comfortable, you'll notice a difference in his eating.

Keep trying, but I wouldn't worry too badly since he's new to the tank. It's in his nature to eat when he's hungry, and he will once he feels more comfortable.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well if u want
use squid head (minus the beak) and leave a bite size or slightly bigger peice in the tank and leave it over night
squid will not mess with your water parameters (up to 12 hours )


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

as said before....just be very patient with him. this is not uncommon at all for a serra to act as the way u just described.

what I found was helpful in getting my rhom to eat was to cut the meat (in my case, smelt) into strips rather than chunks. for some reason he was more interested in it...perhaps because of the look or the way it moved in the water, i realy dont know. another thing...I could never get him to eat shrimp until I gave him some shrimp with the shell still on it & he ate it right up. but as you said u already have him eating shrimp so the point of my story is that the texture of different foods could play a role in him eating it or not. mess around with different meats, cut in different ways & u will eventually get it.

the main thing though is *PATIENCE*









keep doing what you are doing. as long as he is eating then everything is good. over time he will get more comfortable in his tank and come out more often. at some point you will no longer have to do the whole meat on a string routine.

goodluck, man


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks guys I know I will have to be patient!

He is eating about 2 shrimps a day now which is Ok. Any other ideas for fish fillets?? I don't really want to be cutting up whole fish, time consuming and darn right disgusting. Any Brits have a fish of choice? I don't see this Smelt everyone suggests over here. I tried Salmon and Cod/Haddock which he likes but both have their problems. Salmon obviously the oil slick and the others flake, getting bits everywhere. Is Trout/Rainbow trout Ok?? As a staple diet means?

He still needs the string dangling thing and won't eat with the light on, but I know this will slowly get better. I knew he would be scared to begin with and having P's before I know they are in general. just the way this guy is and his good hideout I sometimes don't see him at all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

I do keep wondering if the cotton idea is a good idea. It was like I just went fishing when I fed him this time. He took a bite and then swam off. I pulled back the string and I was pulling him along! I think he may have just swallowed, string and all. He got a little stressed! Flapping about and that until he was released!
If you guys feed yours and it doesn't instantly get snapped up will they seek it out later and eat it? Even when it's on the floor?? Problem with this is I lose track of where it has gone and it may have been left to rot!


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Of all the P's I've had, I've never had one that wouldn't eat food off the bottom of the tank. The only thing is, I take the food out after a few minutes if it hasn't been eaten, or whatever's left-over.

Once the food hits the floor, I can tell my fish still know it's there (I'm assuming by smell) because they'll scan the gravel until they spot it.

Once they're full, they could care less whether the foods floating or sitting at the bottom. So yes, my fish will seek out food later, assuming I haven't already taken the food out and they're not too full to eat anymore.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

If you want some fish to feed to your Rhom. Try going to your LFS and getting some frozen Lance fish sold in packets. The lance fish are small and your Rhom will love them, mine do. Will cost you about £2.50 a pack.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

I do use Lance fish







, I bought a packet of them and give him half of one every now and again. I also got shrimp and krill frozen from the lfs and king prawns raw from the supermarket. I just want to give him a huge varied diet. Wondering what fillet fish British people use!?

Does anybody regularly feed vegetable matter to them?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i use fishing line use the same method i have this suction cup that i used to keep an air tube to the side of the tank but i will attach a piece of fish on it and with the current from the powerhead my p's go nuts over it


----------

